# Does Clomid lengthen your cycle? (8 weeks and counting)



## livvie (May 4, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm a very new member and have just been directed here by some lovely ladies on another thread. I have tried looking up the answer to this question on the site, but to no avail. I started Clomid (first cycle) over 7 wks ago. My cycle is very variable (esp after injections last yr for an endometriotic cyst which send you into a kind of early menopause....) but has averaged out to 5-6 wks. It will be 8 wks on Sat and 2 preg tests were negative. Don't feel any different apart from really frustrated! Work is very hectic at the moment too. Does Clomid make your cycle longer? Thought it was meant to kick start my poor ovaries into action, but I feel like they've gone into hibernation.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Livvie

Glad you found us over here on the clomid chicks thread

I've already responded to your q on 'ask a nurse'  - but I'm sure the girls here will have lots more advice for you....and don't worry if you don't get a reply straight away - most of the 'activity' and   goes on during the day!!

Good luck

S
xx


----------



## livvie (May 4, 2006)

Thank you S for looking out for me! Very grateful. Will be patient for answers. This is ALL about being patient isn't it?!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

too right - though after nearly THREE years of being patient my patience is starting to wear a little thin!!     

have blown you a few bubbles to get you on your way!!

'speak' to you soon- it's bed time for me!!

S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi there,

Clomid has made my cycle a bit longer, i am always a regular 26 day cycle gal and it was 29 days last time! (got my hopes up!)  
I was a bit miffed as it is good to have a regular cycle, as you know whats happening etc.. but then again maybe it does mean its working. I'm hoping its not a permanent thing either.

Just to say that i was told when i started my 1st cycle that if i hadnt had AF or a BFP by cd35 to ring the clinic as it could be a cyst or similar?? maybe you should give them a call monday.
Good luck. Jo x


----------

